# 2011 Windsor Knight (Bikes Direct)



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello All
I'm new to this forum as well to road bikes. I started riding again after a 20 year laps. I dove into MTB and bought a high dollar Trek, HiFi Delux. After a month of riding I have decided to purchase a entry level road bike and buy from Bikes Direct. I went with the Windsor Knight model. I could not find any currant reviews so I will post my journey from delivery to the first 1000 miles. UPS should arrive 04/04/2011 and will post photos and my thoughts on buying from an on line store vs LBS name brand.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool. Look forward to the story and pics.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this as well, as the Knight is on my short list of choices.


----------



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

mooneypilot said:


> Hello All
> After a month of riding I have decided to purchase a entry level road bike and buy from Bikes Direct. I went with the Windsor Knight model. I could not find any currant reviews so I will post my journey from delivery to the first 1000 miles.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack


Jack, i wish you well. Your bike is listed at BD under the Ultrega quality, so it's a bit above entry level. I may eventually pick up a Sora level bike from BD, but it is hard to decide; as this is no hands on kind of thing.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello All,
Windsor Knight on UPS Truck for delivery today.:thumbsup:


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello All,
The Windsor Knight arrived today. Thanks to UPS no box damage. I was concerned from what others have experienced but she is good. As I inspected the bike the only thing that I thought looked odd were the tires. Didn’t really look like rubber, more like plastic. All else looked good and I started assembly right away. The manual is a joke, but with any mechanical back ground I wouldn’t sweat it. The whole process took 40 minutes. Rims looked within and only a slight gear shifting adjustment was needed. I used the clip less pedals supplied, SPD type, and all equipment as supplied. The fitting process took about 50 minutes. The bike weighed in at 22.6 lbs. I have test ridden many road bikes and will draw on those experiences for my first thoughts. I rode 15 miles today and used all my mountain bike clothing and clip less shoes. First the pedals. No adjustment was needed, held firmly and was able to unclip with ease. The shifting was flawless and smooth (after adjustments). The bike accelerates fast and climbs very well. On downhill the brakes were on the scary side. I will replace pads first. The ride itself was mixed? Not as smooth as others I have tested, But as the miles accumulated it was not an issue. I’m blaming the tires, as I have read that others have had similar experience and tires were the fix . As for the seat, I spent time on the fit and I have no complaints, yet . The bike looks sharp (Just don’t look at the welds) But then the welds on my $2600 Trek caught my attention also. I included photos of my Trek MTB welds for comparison. First impressions? 7 out of 10. Now I base that on 15 minute test rides on name brands. I will change out Tires and brakes on the weekend. But will put another 40 miles by then. 
Just a side note: the web site weight was listed at 19.5 lbs. I got 22.6 lbs due to the extra cash in my pocket.:thumbsup:


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

mooneypilot said:


> The bike looks sharp (Just don’t look at the welds)



If you want to see elegant welds, look at the Ti road bikes from BD. I have never seen anything like it. Makes me feel like I am riding a fine watch.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Now that's a nice weld. 



chas0039 said:


> If you want to see elegant welds, look at the Ti road bikes from BD. I have never seen anything like it. Makes me feel like I am riding a fine watch.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, Ride number two. log only 12 miles today and and work on breaking in the brakes and tires. The brakes have improved to a point that I now feel safe on the downhill rides, will not change and the tires now look like rubber, but I will change. I need to research these Michelin Dynamic 700x23, as they are of a hard compound and just ride hard, feel all the bumps. Now what it could be? All my riding has been on a full suspension MTB, where the ride is smooth. If anyone has any suggestion on tires? As for changes made, I did flip the stem from the 76⁰ to 84⁰. Also rotated the handlebar to +3⁰ and lower the seat post 1/4inch which increased my knee bend to 14⁰. Now I’m more upright as I prefer. 

Thanks for looking,
Jack


----------



## brokebroker83 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi

Just ordered this bike and it should be arriving by the 7th. Will test it out this weekend and let you know if I'm having similar issues.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

My first BD road bike was the Windsor Knight. It is a great choice for an entry level road bike. Now I use it as my trainer and loaner. I recommend that you replace these items in the following order. (1) brake pads, (2) seat, (3) pedals, (4) tires. The stock Michelin wore out after 400 miles.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Fun2none. As for the seat and pedals, I have no complaints so far?
Jack






fun2none said:


> My first BD road bike was the Windsor Knight. It is a great choice for an entry level road bike. Now I use it as my trainer and loaner. I recommend that you replace these items in the following order. (1) brake pads, (2) seat, (3) pedals, (4) tires. The stock Michelin wore out after 400 miles.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

mooneypilot said:


> Thanks for the advice Fun2none. As for the seat and pedals, I have no complaints so far?
> Jack


In my case, the stock saddle did not agree with my proportions and contours. I replaced it with a Ritchey Streem Comp. It was a noticeably more comfortable. Spend several hours on that seat and then make a decision.

Since I already had SPD shoes, I used them with the stock pedals on the Windsor. Then one day Performance Bike had an irresistible combo deal for road shoes and pedals. For about $100 you got Shimano RO86 shoes and PD-R540 (SPD-SL) pedals. Again the difference was noticeable on long rides. The road shoes & pedals are more comfortable and provide a much stronger contact or interface to the drive train. Since then I have not used SPD pedals on any of my road bikes.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello All,
An update for today. I adjusted the front and rear derailleur and the brakes. As I started out on my ride this morning, had trouble shifting. Found a fair amount of cable play in the rear derailleur. So back to the garage where I re-rigged all cable systems. After all adjustments, I was able to do a test ride of 10 miles. Now she shifts perfectly and the brakes are real strong. Tomorrow rain is in the forecast, so no riding. I was telling the guys at my LBS, Where I bought my MTB, about my Bikes Direct purchase. After all the laughter had stopped they offered me the chance to take two of the bikes I was considering( The Trek Ion Super and 2.1 ) for a test run and comparison. That will be on Sunday and will post my thoughts. 
Jack


----------



## QDog (Jun 30, 2010)

Not sure what they are laughing at, the only big component without a big name is the frame, which is still made by Kinesis. 

I bought a 2010 Knight last year and haven't had any complaints, except the seat was terrible for me. I haven't changed any of the other components yet. Not sure how many miles I've ridden, but the brakes haven't been that bad for me. I expect new pads will improve them, but Tektro is pretty common stuff. Of course, I was upgrading substantially from the Kona Smoke I was commuting on (and still do on rainy days).
Hadn't even thought too much about the tires so far.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the above comments QDog. I was able to ride the Ion Super by Trek today on a 6 mile loop, as rain was very spotty. I feel it rode just as well as the Windsor Knight. I did miss the triple on the crank, as I ride in an area with hills. But for the sale price of $1599 and with mostly Shimano Tiagra components, granted the welds are real nice to look at, the Windsor knight for $899 is the smarter choice in this ride off. Next I’ll ride the 2.1
Jack
:thumbsup:


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

mooneypilot said:


> Thanks for the above comments QDog. I was able to ride the Ion Super by Trek today on a 6 mile loop, as rain was very spotty. I feel it rode just as well as the Windsor Knight. I did miss the triple on the crank, as I ride in an area with hills. But for the sale price of $1599 and with mostly Shimano Tiagra components, granted the welds are real nice to look at, the Windsor knight for $899 is the smarter choice in this ride off. Next I’ll ride the 2.1
> Jack
> :thumbsup:


The Ion Super has a little better frame/fork than the Knight, since it has carbon seat and chainstays, and a carbon fork. But much lower drivetrain components.

The 2.1 would actually be a little bit closer to the Knight, in that it is an all-aluminum frame and fork, and the 105 components are better than the Tiagra. But it's still $400-500 more than the Knight (not including sales tax at a bike shop).

Not having seen a Knight in person, the pictures of the welds look nice. Did the bike shop people really laugh at you, or is that just an embellishment to the story?


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Garilia said:


> The Ion Super has a little better frame/fork than the Knight, since it has carbon seat and chainstays, and a carbon fork. But much lower drivetrain components.
> 
> The 2.1 would actually be a little bit closer to the Knight, in that it is an all-aluminum frame and fork, and the 105 components are better than the Tiagra. But it's still $400-500 more than the Knight (not including sales tax at a bike shop).
> 
> Not having seen a Knight in person, the pictures of the welds look nice. Did the bike shop people really laugh at you, or is that just an embellishment to the story?


No real laughter. Just a great group of folks sorry they missed a second sale. They were actually impressed with the gear the Knight has. They Just thought it was not as sharp looking.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello All,
Well I have a total of 200miles logged and the test ride of the Trek 2.1 done. I'm very happy with the Windsor Knight and The only trouble with the Knight has been the front wheel needing to be trued at 150miles.The Trek 2.1 rode the same in my opinion and is $400 additional with only the Shimano 105 drive train, but the Trek looks better to me. I also changed the saddle today. I will post at the 400 mile mark next. At this time if you’re considering Bike Direct and on a budget of $1000 and can wrench on your own bike, I would pull the trigger. If you can save to $1500 take a good look at local bike shops. I have seen some great deals at this time on bikes that were $3000.

Jack:thumbsup:


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

You could always paint the Knight


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello All,
Rode a 15 mile ride today and need to say the Knight grows on you. The steering is very responsive and the bike feels and handles light. The new saddle was a good choice and as all other components, I’m still running stock and the tires are still going strong as well as the brakes. I’m no hard core road bicyclist and have add the road bike as an addition to mountain biking and find myself loving this sport and the bike. Just like a woman, she’s getting prettier the more I ride her. Tell next time,


Jack


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the updates! 

Since I'm in the market for a new bike I've been following your thread. 

Question for you....... how do you like the ride? Does the bike feel harsh? 

I test rode an aluminum and then a carbon a week ago and noticed a huge difference in bike feel. The carbon felt smooth and very comfortable with no noticeable bumps. The aluminum felt harsh where every bump was instantly transmitted through the seat and bars, the bike rode rough. 

Have you had a chance to compare your aluminum bike with carbon or steel? Does one ride smoother then the other?


----------



## jncarvalho (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been reading these treads about the knight and vent noir for a long time and I would like to add my 2 cents. My first concern about buying this bike over the net was fit and the second was if this would hold my weight. I bought a knight 56cm frame after using several online fitting tools (competitive cyclist web site for example) When it arrived, I assembled the bike and took to a mechanic to adjust all the components. ($20. If you are in Kennesaw/GA area, look for his add on Craig List. His name is Mark) and install 2 new tires ( Continental Ultra Gatorskin, $47.00 each). I read that the Michelin's tires are easy to puncture. Right now the bike has little over a 150 miles and I think it is a great bike. It does not have the name recognition as other bikes out there, but also no sticker shock. If heavy people out there are concerned if this bike will hold you, rest assure that it will. I am now 298 down from 310 when I started riding the knight, and I am glad I did not hold back on this purchase. I was afraid that I would kill this bike because of my weight, but it is holding fine. I don't think this is a rough ride. I feel the road more than when I rode my MTB, but it is not harsh at all. The mechanic that adjusted the bike help me to adjust the fitting. I feel fine riding it. I also replace the seat. I think most of us replace seats any way, so I did not care that the bike had an inferior one.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello GFish,
Yes you feel the bumps on the Knight. The forks are carbon as well as the seat post, but you feel the road. As for steel no. Some have upgraded the tires and claim a smoother ride. I have not done this change. I did ride a Diamondback Podium 5 Road Bike (Carbon) and it was very smooth on the bumps. I plan on upgrading the Knight next April 2012 and I will go carbon. I will have to see what Bike Direct has to offer at that time. Until then, The Knight is a great joy to ride.


Jack




GFish said:


> Thanks for the updates!
> 
> Since I'm in the market for a new bike I've been following your thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## djcali (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Mooneypilot (Jack), thanks for your posts. Helped me decide on purchasing the Windsor Knight. My entire experience with bikesdirect.com has been good. Bike came within a reasonable time (Florida to California) with no issues. Took a whole 15 minutes to assemble. I was very pleasantly surprised at what I just got for $899. This is the first road bike since the 80's for me. I was really hoping to purchase from a local bike shop but was pretty shocked at what $1000 buys. I think this bike suits my needs perfectly. A great intro bike with solid components at a price that doesn't break the bank. 

Dan


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Djcali,
Good to hear. I have now logged 625 miles and have no regrets with this bike. I’m looking at new tires now and will post any deferent’s in the ride after a few miles. 

Enjoy your ride,
Jack




djcali said:


> Hey Mooneypilot (Jack), thanks for your posts. Helped me decide on purchasing the Windsor Knight. My entire experience with bikesdirect.com has been good. Bike came within a reasonable time (Florida to California) with no issues. Took a whole 15 minutes to assemble. I was very pleasantly surprised at what I just got for $899. This is the first road bike since the 80's for me. I was really hoping to purchase from a local bike shop but was pretty shocked at what $1000 buys. I think this bike suits my needs perfectly. A great intro bike with solid components at a price that doesn't break the bank.
> 
> Dan


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting all of your experiences with the Windsor Knight and bd.com. I've been reading through the various posts and just pulled the trigger and placed my order for a Knight Windsor. Super excited and got my fingers crossed that the shipping, etc. goes smoothly. I was debating between the Windsor Knight, the Mercier Corvus AL, or a new laptop but they were all out of the Corvus AL in my size (50 cm) and I figured I already spend too much time behind a computer at work and should invest in something that would help me shed some pounds.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey bt2011,
Great, you will enjoy. I wouldn’t let some negative threads sway you from Bikes Direct. As we all do, we try to get the best bang for our buck, especially on a tight budget and Bikes Direct is a choice one should consider. Just remember, if you’re not on the mechanical side of the fence, your LBS can sell you service, As a side note, that 90% assembled is not a free pass. Check everything. Enjoy your new ride,
Jack


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

Got my Knight in yesterday afternoon. Box was delivered in great condition by UPS. Bike was easy to assemble. I don't have a maintenance bike stand so I used my bike carrier hitch (mounted the bike hitch to a work stand I had using a couple of clamps). Held the bike at the perfect height while I tightened and tweaked things. For any newbies out there like me (this is my first bike I ordered online) there are lots of great YouTube videos to walk you through. Specifically for the Knight 1) unpack/unwrap 2) mount seat post 3) Mount handle bars (I'd recommend doing this while the bike is still on the ground else make sure you're holding onto the fork when you take off the temporary plastic clamp else the fork will fall to the ground. Also, you'll want to put on and tighten the stem cap before tightening the bolts on the ritchey stem.) 4) install the wheels then deflectors 5) pump the tires 6) adjust and align the brakes 7) adjust the deraileurs. The wheels were still true. I ordered the 50 cm. The reach felt a bit stretched so I ended up picking up a forte adjustable stem for 25. The bike felt much more comfortable after I switched out the ritchey with the forte. The forte allows you adjust the angle and is great for those who want a higher riding position. Also if your a beginner like me with clipless pedals, you can tweak and untightrn the pedals to allow you to quickly unclip.


----------



## djcali (Apr 28, 2011)

*Riding the Knight*

Hey bt2011/Mooneypilot,

Hope you're enjoying your new bike as much as I am. Only been able to break away for a few +20 mile rides. Needs some minor adjustments but just like any other new bike would. Thanks for your youtube tip, reminded me to check for adjusting the derailers.

Enjoy!
djcali


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

I have ridden a '97 Cannondale aluminum bike for about 13 years now. I called it the bone-shaker as it literally beat you to death. The best thing I ever did to that bike was pull off the 700x23 tires and put on a set of 25s. The 25s are a little heavier where it hurts...rolling weight but they substantially smooth out the ride of an aluminum bike. 
You could argue that if 25s are good then 28s are better but there is a big performance trade off going to bigger and bigger tires...its a slippery slope. For me, the 25s really took out the harsh ride yet really didn't kill performance...it was a nice trade off.
The tires and the stem swap were the two biggest things that got me back on that bike riding again.
Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

I've been enjoying the knight. I've logged a total of 150 miles and it's time for another quick adjustment. Definitely a step up from my mountain bike in terms if shifting and much easier in the up hill climbs. Shifting seams almost instantaneous and much quicker than my old bike . I've upgraded the pedals to shimano m520l ( heavier but they are dual sided - feels safer since I don't have to look down to try to clip in - found them for 33 from Amazon). I also replaced the seat with an old schwinn seat I bought several years ago. Much easier on the tailbone compaired to the included seat. I've been wondering if it would be worthwhile upgrading some of the other components to ultegra (ie cassette, chain, crank, or brakes). I may change to the 25's per bluegrassblazers advice once the stock michelins wear out to smooth out the ride esp for those rough patches of downhills on my route.


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

Thought I'd post a quick update on my experience with my knight. Currently have about 160 miles on it. I went riding earlier in the week and while going up a steep hill and shifting to a lower gear, my chain snapped. It looks like the master pin on the chain partially came loose and the chain caught on my rear derailleur. Definitely not a sound that you want to hear. Luckily I was only a 1/4 mile from home. I knew it was time to adjust it after the breakin period but was too lazy with the 90+ degree weather and just wanted to ride. Lesson learned. If shifting feels slightly off, take time to adjust. It ended up bending my derailleur hanger. Luckily the knight comes with an extra hanger so I was back on the road again the next day.


----------



## mooneypilot (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Gang,
Bad news for me. I blew out my knee three weeks ago:mad2: and now the Doc says 6+ months recovery. Needless to say, I’m sadden.:cryin: I will be posting the Knight for sale in my local area. It’s a great bike and will miss riding.

Jack


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that moneypilot. Hope you recover soon. It is indeed a nice bike especially after it is properly adjusted and fitted. Did my longest ride yesterday @41miles and it rode great. Thought I'd be sore today but not too bad. Yes it's not a quite a looker like a trek or cannondale but the components are nice. Love the ultegra shifters and derailleurs- shifting is immediate, crisp, and precise. Wheels are a bit heavy but are solid. Theyve stayed true even after some horrendous unkept roads and paths I've been on. Bike is stable at high speeds (40mph+).


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry to hear about the knee, hope recovery is speedy and well. im looking at buying a knight, what size is yours and would you be willing to ship it?


----------



## kilgore63 (Jul 12, 2011)

OK - I am looking to pull the trigger on a Windsor Knight. I am 5' 8 1/2", and my inseam (barefooted) is 32" exactly. I am thinking a 54 or perhaps a 56cm frame based on the sizing chart and information. I am a noob but want to do mostly recreational touring, working up to weekly 20mi rides, etc... Any thoughts or suggestions about sizing or the Knight? It sounds like a "can't beat" deal to me.


----------



## mrt2you (Jul 21, 2011)

*my review on the windsor knight*

i bought a 2011 windsor knight in may to upgrade my 03 trek 1000SL.
the ordering process went smoothly. i picked up the bike directly at the ups terminal so if it was damaged i could file a claim immediately. the box was somewhat beat up but luckily the bike wasn't damaged.
assembly was easy. after assembly i took it on a short test drive. i got 5 feet and hit a small bump and got 2 instant flats. when i went to repair i found both tubes were blown out at the seam, cheap tubes. when i replaced the tubes i installed 2 anti puncture tires also.
when i had the tire off i checked the gearing on the cassette. it was delivered with a 11-28 instead of the 12-25 as advertised. i emailed bikes direct and there response was they sell bikes not build them. there was nothing they could do for me. after buying the correct gears i was good to go.
after riding 700 miles my opinion on the bike is the bike was a good value for the money. the Vuelta XRP Pro wheels have been good. they roll great and carry speed excelent. i haven't had to have them trued and i have hit a few bumps. i am 220 so this is nice. also the ultegra shifters. i think they are seconds or cheap knockoffs. they work OK but the ultegra shifters on my friends bike work better. i was surprised the bike was advertised as ULTEGRA equipped had so many lower level components on it. cassette, chain, brakes, crank and cheap tires and tubes. also the bikes was advertised as being light weight but it's heaver than the trek 1000 i replaced.
if you are looking for a training bike, commuter or a touring bike the bike is a good value, but plan on spending a few $$$ to make it right. if you are looking for a quality higher end road bike keep looking. a 2 year old trek 2300 would be a much better buy.
will i buy another bike from bikes direct? maybe but it will probably be a Motobecane and not another windsor.


----------



## kilgore63 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed comments mrt2you - So, I bought the Windsor Knight and had my first ride yesterday. I am a newbie, but everything was pretty smooth. Went 11.5 miles on a paved trail that occasionally goes across unpaved roads and had no issues with the tires. There are some more fitting and adjustments I need to make, but I am happy so far. I will post more as I ride more. I also looked at the Motobecane's too... Maybe next year I will buy a Motobecane MB...


----------



## mrt2you (Jul 21, 2011)

kilgor.
i am 5' 10" with a 32" inseam.
i put 1500 miles on my trek 1000 54cm. after long rides i had trouble straightening up because the seat was higher than the handlebars. this is good if you want max speed. not so good for the back unless you are used to it, or looking for comfort.
when i bought my windsor it was a 56cm. i am thinking of getting a shorter stem because i find myself creeping forward on the seat. 
unless you have long arms you probably have the same problem. i wear suits with regular length arms.
my suggestion is buy a 56 and get a 70 mm stem to replace the 100 stock one, unless you have long arms.
unless you want to go fast. you will be faster on a 54 than a 56.
visit a bike dealer and test drive the 2 different sizes to get a better idea on sizes. you wouldn't be the first person to do that.


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

When I first got my knight, I felt a bit stretched with the standard stem as well (got the 50cm and it came with a 90mm stem). I found an adjustable forte stem @ performance bikes in the area and it really helped me dial in the fit and comfort of the bike. I was able to adjust the angle up a bit which reduced the reach as well as gave me a slightly higher upright position.... just felt much better. I've been using an old schwinn seat instead of the standard seat but may go out and buy a slimmer saddle since I do find myself inching a bit forward and the fact that my thighs have gotten much larger since I started riding and is now starting to rub a lot on the side of my old saddle. I've gotten about 700miles on it now since getting the bike back in mid May and it's held up fairly well with the exception of master pin on chain as well as bending my derailleur hanger several times due to some sideway falls from sudden stops when cars come out of no where while still being clipped in. One thing that I've found super valuable is get a nice bike pump! I had originally been using an old hand pump and would pump my tires until I thought they were hard and when I couldn't pump any more.... I went out and bought a topeak joe blo pump with a gauge (fits valves for both presta and schrader) - turns out that my little hand pump would max out at about 40 psi while the tires say they should be 80 to 116psi. I usually keep them at around 100 psi and luckily no flats yet (knock on wood). I'd also recommend that you adjust the derailleurs or take it into your lbs to adjust if you're not comfortable doing doing it prior to doing any long rides as well as after the initial 100 miles of break in. It's taken me about 2 months of fiddling around here and there and watching Youtube to get decent at adjusting my own derailleurs. Once adjusted properly, the shifting is much more crisp. After the initial break in period they should stay that way unless something happens like a bent derailleur hanger, etc.


----------



## bt2011 (May 6, 2011)

I'm about to do a metric century next weekend and was thinking about upgrading the cassette on my knight since I read some good reviews on the Ultegra 6700 cassette with a 11T for a bit more speed and I thought the bike came with Shimano CSHG5600 12-25T per the BD website. Went downstairs to look at the bike and it actually has an Ultegra 6700 cassette on it (per the lock nut) and an Ultegra CN-6600 chain. Was curious if others who bought the Windsor got the same Ultegra components or what the BD website shows.


----------



## mrt2you (Jul 21, 2011)

my bike had a 11-28 105 cassette on it. i am not sure witch number it was because i re-used the lock nut on the used ultegra cassette i bought.
it also had a sora level chain with the cheap scram truvativ crank. don't know what the numbers are because i installed them on a relatives poorly maintained box store bike. the one good thing about the crank is it had 172.5 long arms on it instead of the more common 170 that are usually installed on price bikes. both the crank and the chain were replaced with ultegra parts.


----------

